# General > Genealogy >  angus sutherland

## postie

Looking for the family of Angus Sutherland who was born in Backless(backlass) Watten on the 3rd february 1875 father Donald Sutherland from Latheron Mother was Jane Mackay. Census shows he had 4 sisters Ann, Georgina, Johan and Williamina.

Georgina married George Sinclair they had 6 children Jane Helen Annie Donnie Catherine and Janet.
 Its Angus I'm interested in but I thought this info may help.  :Grin:

----------


## htwood

Hi postie.
I have a Donald Sutherland, born at Badrieskie, Latheron approx 1848.  
Do you have the marriage record for Donald and his wife Jane Mackay.  If yes, tell me who his parents were, and we'll know if the same Donald.  I have lots of info on his family.  -H

----------


## postie

Hi Angus, also had brothers James and Donald any info would be helpful.

----------


## postie

bump

----------


## postie

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/catherine.si.../pafg03.htm#55

This is his family tried to contact this site owner but no reply.  :Frown:

----------


## htwood

Thanks for the link, postie.  I dont think my Donald Sutherland is in that family.  Donald's parents were Andrew Sutherland and Christina Mackay.  -H

----------

